# النقطه ج " مقدمة لعتاد الحاسب " من الدرس ال&#157



## The_Hero (5 يناير 2006)

*النقطه ج " مقدمة لعتاد الحاسب " من الدرس ال&#157*

*مقدمة لعتاد الحاسب*​العتاد هو أسم لأجهزة الحاسب ، فكل جهاز داخل الحاسب أو ملحق به يعتبر من عتاد ، وبهذا يعتبر الشاشة التي أمامك ولوحة المفاتيح والفأرة وكذلك الطابعة وكل ما يحتويه صندوق الحاسب من العتاد ، ولهذا العتاد كما قلنا وظائف استقبال البيانات ومعالجتها وإخراج النتائج وتخزينها لذا يقسم عتاد الحاسب إلى أنواع تبعاً لوظيفتها مع ملاحظة أن بعض الأجهزة قد تعمل أكثر من وظيفة في نفس الوقت مثل الإدخال والإخراج معاً....... فما هي أقسام العتاد؟
 أجهزة الإدخال : لوحة المفاتيح ، الفأرة ، بطاقة الصوت ، الماسحة الضوئية ، عصى الألعاب- وهي لتمكن المستخدم من إدخال البيانات.
 أجهزة المعالجة : المعالج ، الذاكرة العشوائية .
 أجهزة الإخراج : الشاشة ، بطاقة الفيديو ، الطابعة ، بطاقة الصوت ، المجاهر (السماعات) - وهي لتظهر للمستخدم البيانات بعد معالجتها.
 أجهزة التخزين : القرص الصلب ، القرص المرن ، القرص المدمج ، وسائط النسخ الاحتياطي والأرشفة و وسائط التخزين المتنقلة (محركات أقراص خارجية) -وهي لتسمح للمستخدم بأن يخزن البيانات سواء قبل معالجتها أو بعدها ليسترجعها في وقت لاحق.
 أجهزة التشبيك : بطاقة الشبكة ، المودم - وهي لتمكن المستخدم من تبادل المعلومات مع الحاسبات الأخرى (الشبكات).
 الجهاز الذي يربط هذه المكونات جميعاً : اللوحة الأم. لاحظ أن بعض الأجهزة ربما تصنف في أكثر من مجموعة كونها 
كما يمكننا تقسيم الأجهزة على حسب مكان تركيبها في الحاسب إلى :
• أجهزة تركب داخل علبة النظام : اللوحة الأم ، بطاقة الفيديو ، بطاقة الصوت ، المعالج ، الذاكرة العشوائية ، القرص المرن القرص الصلب ومحرك القرص المرن ، بطاقة الشبكة والمودم.
• أجهزة محيطية وهي التي توضع خارج علبة الجهاز : الطابعة ، الماسحة الضوئية ، الفأرة ، لوحة المفاتيح ، عصى الألعاب ، المجاهر ( السماعات ) ، مايكروفون ، محركات أقراص خارجية ، مودم خارجي.
وتجدر الملاحظة هنا أن كل واحد من هذه الأجهزة مستقل بذاته ويمكن مثلاً في حالة تعطل واحد منها استبداله دون الاضطرار إلى تغيير كامل الجهاز. وسنستعرض فيما يلي إن شاء الله علاقة هذه الأجهزة مع بعضها البعض وكيف تتعاون فيما بينها لإنجاز العمل المطلوب.
يتطور العتاد بصورة كبيرة مع الزمن ، الحاسب الذي اشتريته قبل عام واحد أصبح الآن في قاع الأجهزة المتوفرة بالسوق ، هذا لأن العلم لا يتوقف وتطور أجهزة الحاسب يتم بصورة كبيرة جداً لم تعهد من قبل في تاريخ البشرية - ألسنا في زمن التطور العلمي السريع؟ - لذا فإنه من الشائع أن يقاس تطورالحاسبات بالزمن فيقال أن هذا الحاسب 3 شهور أفضل من ذاك أو متخلف ب 5 شهور عن الثاني وهكذا.







المكونات العامة للحاسب​ 
بالطبع لقد رأيت حاسباً من قبل و ها أنت تجلس أمامه وترغب في تعلمه ... وتعلم أنه جهاز يتكون من ثلاث قطع :

الشاشة
لوحة المفاتيح ، الفأرة .
علبة النظام : وترى أشهر محتوياتها  :

اللوحة الأم
تحمل المعالج المركزي ،الذاكرة المخبئية ، الذاكرة العشوائية ، أطقم الرقاقات ، منافذ الإدخال والإخراجوشقوق التوسعة


وسائط التخزين
القرص الصلب ، القرص المرن ،القرص المدمج ، أقراص التخزين الأخرى


بطاقات التوسعة
بطاقة الفيديو ، بطاقة الصوت ،المودم ، بطاقة الشبكة ، موائم سكزي


​

وربما أيضاً بعض الملحقات الأخرى مثل الطابعة * " والماسحة الضوئية * " عصى الألعاب * " المجاهرات ( السماعات ) * " .


علبة النظام
هي العلبة التي تراها بجانب الشاشة وتنادىمجازا بالـ"CPU"

هي الحاوية التي توضع بهاالمكونات الأخرى
لا أحد يود أن يجمع حاسباً ثم لا يستطيع حمله بسهولة !!!!.. في الحقيقة يمكنك تجميع حاسب فوق طاولةمكتبك بدون علبة نظام (ولكن هذا التجميع فلسفي ليس أكثر فلا أحد يود فعل ذلك في الحياة العملية)


اللوحة الأم
ربط الأجزاء الأخرى ببعضهاالبعض مما يسمح بتبادل البيانات فيما بينها .
* تنسيق العمل بين هذه الأجزاء.
* تنظيم عمل الذاكرة .​تثبت داخل علبة النظام وتوصل جميع الأجهزة الأخرى بها


بطاقة الفيديو
بطاقة توسعة تسمح بوصل وتشغيل الشاشة وهي ضرورية لأي حاسب

تشبك على اللوحة الأم في أحد شقوق التوسعة


بطاقة الصوت
بطاقة توسعة تسمح بوصل سماعات لإصدار الأصوات
تشبك على اللوحة الأم في أحد شقوق التوسعة


بطاقة المودم
بطاقة توسعة تسمح بشبك الحاسب بخط الهاتف بغرض شبكه بحاسب آخر أو بالإنترنت
تشبك على اللوحة الأم في أحد شقوق التوسعة


بطاقة الشبكة
بطاقة توسعة تسمح بشبك الحاسب مع الحاسبات الأخرى لتكوين شبكة
تشبك على اللوحة الأم في أحدشقوق التوسعة


محول الطاقة
يحول التيار المتردد 110 أو 220 إلى تيار مباشر ليستخدم في تغذية كافة المكونات داخل علبة النظام​
له مكان في علبة النظام وهوالجزء الذي يشبك فيه السلك القادم من مصدر الطاقة في الحائط




القرص الصلب
هو الوحدة الرئيسية لتخزين البيانات والبرامج
يشبك باللوحة الأم عن طريقواجهة IDE أو SCSI 
لا ولكن لا تستطيع تشغيل الحاسب هذه الأيام إلا بها


محرك القرص المدمج
هو جهاز لقراءة البيانات المخزنة على الأقراص المدمجة* " 
يشبك باللوحة الأم عن طريقواجهة IDE أو SCSI 


محرك الأقراص المرنة
هو جهاز لقراءة البيانات المخزنة على الأقراص اللينة
يشبك بمقبس خاص به على اللوحةالأم


وحدة المعالجةالمركزية
هو الجزء من الحاسب الذي يقومب العمليات الحسابية الرئيسية ( أي مركز الحساب ) ويؤثر بشكل رئيسي في سرعةالحاسب
يشبك بمقبس خاص باللوحةالأم


منافذ الإدخال والإخراج المختلفة ( منافذ تسلسلية ومنافذ متوازية والناقل التسلسلي العام )​

المنفذ المتوازي : يستعمل لإدخال أو إخراجالبيانات ويوصل به الطابعة .
المنفذ المتسلسل : يستعمل فيالعادة لتوصيل الفأرة
الناقل التسلسلي العام : يوصل به الكثير منأنواع الأجهزة ، وله حديث خاص إن شاء الله .
كل نوع له مشبك خاص به​لا بد من توصيل لوحة المفاتيح على الأقل بالمنفذ المتسلسل أو الناقل التسلسلي العام


الطابعة
الإخراج إلى الورق
تثبك بسلك خاص للمنفذ المتوازيأ و الناقل العام



الماسحةالضوئية
مسح الصور ومن ثم تحويلها لصوررقمية
المنفذ المتوازي أو الناقل التسلسلي العام أو بطاقة توسعة خاصة أو حتى بمنفذ SCSI 


الذاكرةالعشوائية
تمثل ذاكرة سريعة تخزن فيهاالملفات والبرامج بصورة مؤقتة أثناء تنفيذها ثم تمحى كلياً قبل إطفاءالحاسب
لها مقبس خاص في اللوحةالأم


الشاشة
هي التي تنظر إليهاالآن
ترتبط ببطاقة الفيديو بسلك خاص
لا تستطيع رؤية نتائج المعالجةإلا بها


لوحة المفاتيح
إدخال الأرقام والحروف إلى الحاسب وكذلك تستعمل لإصدار الأوامر للحاسب
توصل بالمنفذ التسلسلي أوالناقل التسلسلي العام


الفأرة
إداة إدخال تستعمل في نظام وندوز لإصدار الأوامر للحاسب
توصل بالمنفذ التسلسلي أوالناقل التسلسلي العام
لا ولكنها شائعة جداً ولا يخلو حاسب منها في هذه الأيام


بعض المصطلحات المهمة​


اللوحة الإلكترونية المطبوعة (_printed circuit boards__ )_
هل شاهدت يوماً جهازاً إلكترونياً من الداخل وشاهدت فيه تلك الألواح الإلكترونية الخضراء المختلفة الأحجام والتي تزدان بالكثير من القطع الإلكترونية الدقيقة عليها ؟
لابد أنك فعلت ، وهذه هي ما يطلق عليها الألواح الإلكترونية المطبوعة ، وما يهمنا هنا منها هو أن الإلكترونيات في الحاسب تتكون من لوحات إلكترونية مطبوعة متصلة مع بعضها بالطريقة والترتيب المناقش سالفاً .
الناقل المحلي
الناقل المحلي هي عبارة عن مجموعة من الأسلاك الدقيقة ( التي هي في الحقيقة جزء من اللوحة الإلكترونية المطبوعة ) مختص بنقل المعلومات بين جزأين محددين أو أكثر من الحاسب ، مثلاً بين المعالج والذاكرة العشوائية .


اتمنى ان لحد الان نكون كويسين باذن الله و اتمنى برده ردكم عليا اذا كان التوبيك و الدروس حلوه و لذيذه و لا صعبه و ملهاش فايده.
ربنا معاكو:t14:


----------



## Michael (6 يناير 2006)

واو

شرج وافى جداجدا

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك

شكرا لك 

واستمر


----------



## My Rock (6 يناير 2006)

موضوع رائع و حلو و مفيد, شكرا على الافادة يا بطل

منتظرين مشاركاتك الرائعة 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## انسانية (8 يناير 2006)

بصراحة

الموضوع مرة حلو

وساعدني كتير

وشكرا


----------



## antoon refaat (10 يناير 2006)

هيرو انتا هيرو فعلا الف شكر المكوضوع فظييييييييييييييييييييييييع


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جدا على الشرح


----------

